# Found A Pigeon With 2 Tags Please Help



## becky928 (May 29, 2007)

Hello, A pigeon spent the entire day today on my porch and did not want to leave he flew around but always came right back, it came right up to and I picked him/her up and it stayed right on my hand and didnt fly away at all. I have gave the pigeon a nice warm place to rest and water and food, the pigeon is purple and blue and beautiful. It has 2 tags one yellow one blue. the tag on the right foot reads 3444 2003 pigeon store. The tag on the left foot says 2680.
I have looked all over the internet but have not read about any tags like this.
I am wondering where the bird is from and what breed it is etc.
I am thinking of keeping the bird as I have fallen in love with it. Any help with any information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you so much.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Becky, 
Pigeons are easy to fall in love with as all of us will attest.
Did you bring the pigeon inside? What are you feeding him/her?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi and welcome to PT. Here's a link to the form to fill out for 
911-Pigeon.com:

http://www.teranetsystems.com/911PAContact/

It may well be someone's pet so the numbers on your bird's tags
will be identified and hopefully a phone number will be located.
Then the owner can let you adopt it if they don't want it or they
may just want the bird back.

Please keep the pigeon in a secured area where it can't fly
away and no predators/pets or wild animals have access.

Thanks so much for helping this lost pij out.

fp


----------



## becky928 (May 29, 2007)

I am keeping him/her in my heated garage in a nice big bird cage where its safe n warm, hes drinking water with a little gatorade mixed in and eating multi-grains like corn n bird seed. Thank you sooo much for posting so quick..I hope to be able to keep it or return it to its owner, but for now he/she is safe and doing good, its very friendly. i am in upstate ny by the way.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sounds like you are doing a good job.
Others will be along to help you figure out the rest of it such as finding the owner or keeping him. So keep checking this thread.


----------



## becky928 (May 29, 2007)

Ok I have filled out the 911 pigeon form, I really hope to be able to keep it .
Thank You for all of your help so far, I will deff be checking this page non stop.
Thanks again


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That band was originally sold by: PIGEON STORE The Pigeon Store..............(631)226-9732 920 N. Wellwood Ave. Lindenhurst, NY 11757

It should also have the letters "IF" on it.

Thanks for filling out the 911 form .. I'll go snag that case since I've already looked up the information.

You would need to call the Pigeon Store and ask them for the contact information for the person who originally purchased the band. Sometimes these stores have good records and sometimes not .. let's see what happens here. Even if you do locate the owner, that person is often quite happy to allow the person finding the bird to adopt it .. just express your interest in keeping the bird.

Thanks for assisting the pigeon!

Terry


----------



## becky928 (May 29, 2007)

wow u guys are good! As far as I can see there is no I.F on it though?
One band is yellow the other is blue does that meen its male? 
I will try to call the store first thing tomorrow to see if they can help that store is over 200 miles from where I am. I will update this thread as soon as I find out some more info I am very happy to be able to help this lost pigeon and hope that I will be able to become its owner and provide for him/her from here on out. Thank you all so much!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Becky,

Just give the store a call and let us know what they have to say. It isn't unusual for people that are hundreds or thousands of miles away from a store or pigeon supply house to buy bands from them. We just need to follow this through. 

The blue band doesn't mean the bird is a male .. if that is the band that has the PIGEON STORE and numbers on it, the blue color is a clue to the year the bird was banded. The other band is possibly a clocking band for a race that the bird was in. Which band is which color?

Thank you so much for assisting this pigeon!

Terry


----------



## becky928 (May 29, 2007)

The blue band says 3444-2003 pigeon store the yellow one says 2680.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

becky928 said:


> The blue band says 3444-2003 pigeon store the yellow one says 2680.


Thanks, Becky .. the 2680 # is probably a clocking band or a band used to identify this bird in its loft. The other one is actually the registered band.

Please let us know what you find out tomorrow, and bless you for taking in this pigeon and looking after it!

Terry


----------

